# Probleme mit dem pppd

## Someone

Hallo zusammen, 

ich versuche seit einiger Zeit meine Internetverbindung unter Linux zum laufen zu bekommen (T-DSL), damit ich endlich mit der Installation beginnen kann (Gentoo LiveCD 1.4). 

Über pppoe -I eth0 -A bekomme ich auch eine Antwort vom Accsess-Concentrator - d.h. die Netzwerkkarte läuft und die Telekom hat auch keine Schuld  :Wink: . 

Wenn ich aber pppd pty "/usr/sbin/pppoe -I eth0" eingebe, erscheint folgende Fehlermeldung: 

Serial connection established 

Using interface ppp0 

Connect: ppp0<-->/dev/pts/0 

LCP terminated by peer 

Modem hangup 

Connection terminated 

Leider verstehe ich diese Fehlermeldung nicht vollständig. Kann mir irgendjemand helfen? 

Gruß Someone

PS: Die dem RP-PPPoE Beigelieferten Skripte /^adsl-.*/ helfen mir leider nicht sonderlich. Sie liefern nur komische Fehlermeldungen - nicht wie die vom PPP-Deamon - und sind meinem, hoffentlich noch wachsenden, Verständnis für diese Sache nicht sonderlich hilfreich.

----------

## Neo-einstein

Welches Linux benutzt du denn fuer die Internet verbindung, nicht Gentoo ?

Mit der wenigen Information, die du lieferst, kann ich dir nur wenig helfen. Ich hatte ein aehnliches Problem und es stellte sich heraus dass es du Netzwerk Karte war ! Versucht mal eine andere  :Smile: . Ich musste meine schliesslich ersetzen !

----------

## Someone

Für die Internetverbindung verwende ich das livecd-basic-1.4_rc1-r2.iso, d.h. mit der CD booten und loslegen. Unter Windows XP lief die ganze Geschichte auch völlig problemlos. Beim booten mit der gentoo-livecd wird meine Netzwerkkarte auch automatisch erkannt. Und ich gehe davon aus, dass mit der erfolgreichen Antwort des Access-Concentrators auf den Befehl pppoe -I eth0 -A die Netzwerkkarte einwandfrei funktioniert. Die Benutzerkennungsdaten habe ich auch in die Dateien /etc/ppp/pap-secrets und /etc/ppp/options eingetragen. Was sonst noch ... vieleicht etwas zur Hardware:

DSL-Modem: Teledat 300 LAN

Netzwerkkarte: D-Link DFE-530TX

Welche Informationen wären denn sonst noch relevant?

Gruß Someone

----------

## ajordan

hast du eine /etc/ppp/pppoe.conf? Ich habs nicht mit der LiveCD probiert, aber soweit ich weiss, ist diese configdatei hilfreich.

Gestern habe ich auf der Arbeit beobachtet, allerding bei Einwahl per ISDN, aber bei T-Online , das die Authentisierung ueber PAP nicht angenommen wurde, sondern nur per CHAP. Kannst ja mal ne entsprechende /etc/ppp/chap-secrets erstellen.

Alex

----------

## Someone

Ja diese Datei habe ich und sie ist auch mit Daten befüllt. Was mir noch aufgefallen ist, wenn ich DEMAND auf no setze liefert adsl-start ..........TIMEDOUT. Wenn ich es hingegen einschalte, meldet mir das Skript überhaupt nichts, d.h. es läuft scheinbar fehlerfrei durch. Eine Verbindung wurde dann leider nicht aufgebaut, genauer heißt das, dass adsl-connect und pppoe gestartet wurde - pstree zufolge. Und wenn ich ifconfig ppp0 eingebe habe ich auch eine IP-Adresse aber auch nur die kann ich anpingen ... Kunstück  :Wink: .

Gruß Someone

PS: Ich bin nicht bei T-Online sondern bei callando. Nur die Standleitung, also ADSL, hab ich von der Telekom - T-DSL eben.

----------

## ajordan

was zeigtn ifconfig an, wenn du ne IP bekommen hast?

Alex

----------

## Someone

Entschuldige meine späte Antwort. Die Ausgabe von ifconfig für eth0 und ppp0 kann ich leider erst morgen posten. Da ich heut nicht mehr nach Hause kommen werde. Ich hoffe du hast bis dahin noch Lust dich ein wenig mit dem Problem zu beschäftigen bzw. mir ein wenig zu helfen.

Gruß Someone

----------

## Neo-einstein

 *Someone wrote:*   

> Ja diese Datei habe ich und sie ist auch mit Daten befüllt. Was mir noch aufgefallen ist, wenn ich DEMAND auf no setze liefert adsl-start ..........TIMEDOUT.

 

DEMAND=no heisst die Verbindung soll immer bleiben und sich automatisch erstellen wenn sie absturzt  :Smile: . Ein reboot erstellt die 

Verbindung also automatisch. Dein TIMEDOUT kommt wo moeglich davon dass schon eine Verbindung hergestellt ist  :Confused: . 

DEMAND=yes warted auf den user Aufruf um die erbindung zu erstellen.

Fuer die test phase wuerde ich yes vorschlagen, nachher no !

 *Someone wrote:*   

>  Wenn ich es hingegen einschalte, meldet mir das Skript überhaupt nichts, d.h. es läuft scheinbar fehlerfrei durch. Eine Verbindung wurde dann leider nicht aufgebaut, genauer heißt das, dass adsl-connect und pppoe gestartet wurde - pstree zufolge. Und wenn ich ifconfig ppp0 eingebe habe ich auch eine IP-Adresse aber auch nur die kann ich anpingen ... Kunstück .

 

Wie stehts denn mit deiner default route, zeigt die in die richtige Richtung ? Und mit dem DNS, was enthalt die /etc/resolv.conf ?

Wie schon gesagt ich hatte ine aehnliches Problem und musste dir Netzwerkkarte wechseln. Wenn die Verbindung abbricht, was zeigen des LEDs an der Karte respektif dem Modem an ? Wenn die Link LED der Netzwerkkarte aus ist, dann kanns es ganz wo moeglich aber an der Karte liegen !

----------

## Someone

Hallo Neo-einstein,

Über pstree und adsl-status glaube ich sichergestellt zu haben, dass vor dem adsl-start welches mir das Timeout liefert kein Link aufgebaut worden ist. Was die DEMAND-Option betrifft so glaube ich kann man kein yes angeben, sondern dann nur noch den Zeitintervall. Beides habe ich probiert, und wie schon gesagt nur wenn DEMAND eingeschaltet ist - z.B. auf 300(default) - meldet mir das adsl-start Skript nichts, d.h. es macht den Eindruck als wenn alles problemlos funktioniert hätte, doch ein ping belehrt mich dann eines besseren  :Sad: .

Was die default route betrifft, so entgegne ich ihr vor der Aufbauinitiierung mit einem route del default. Was danach - nach dem adsl-start - mit ihr passiert habe ich noch nicht überprüft  :Embarassed: . Die DNS-Option ist auf peerdns gesetzt, weil ich damit auf eine automatische Zuweisung vom ISP hoffe.

Ob die Link LED meiner Netzwerkkarte blinkt weiß ich nicht ganz genau, aber ich bin der Meinung wenn der Access-Concentrator mir durch ein pppoe -I eth0 -A korrekt antwortet, muss meine Netzwerkkarte auch funktionieren. Wenn das aber kein eindeutiges Indiz ist, dann belehre mich eines besseren - ich weiß es leider nicht genau.

Gruß Someone

----------

## Neo-einstein

 *Someone wrote:*   

> Über pstree und adsl-status glaube ich sichergestellt zu haben, dass vor dem adsl-start welches mir das Timeout liefert kein Link aufgebaut worden ist. Was die DEMAND-Option betrifft so glaube ich kann man kein yes angeben, sondern dann nur noch den Zeitintervall. Beides habe ich probiert, und wie schon gesagt nur wenn DEMAND eingeschaltet ist - z.B. auf 300(default) - meldet mir das adsl-start Skript nichts, d.h. es macht den Eindruck als wenn alles problemlos funktioniert hätte, doch ein ping belehrt mich dann eines besseren .

 

Stimmt, ja  :Confused: ,  habe meine Linux box leider  :Crying or Very sad:  nicht zur Hand.

 *Someone wrote:*   

> Was die default route betrifft, so entgegne ich ihr vor der Aufbauinitiierung mit einem route del default. Was danach - nach dem adsl-start - mit ihr passiert habe ich noch nicht überprüft . Die DNS-Option ist auf peerdns gesetzt, weil ich damit auf eine automatische Zuweisung vom ISP hoffe.

 

DNS ist OK. Die default route muesste auf deine neu ergatterte IP Adresse zeigen, kanns du mit 

```
/sbin/route -n
```

 ueberpruefen.

 *Someone wrote:*   

> Ob die Link LED meiner Netzwerkkarte blinkt weiß ich nicht ganz genau, aber ich bin der Meinung wenn der Access-Concentrator mir durch ein pppoe -I eth0 -A korrekt antwortet, muss meine Netzwerkkarte auch funktionieren. Wenn das aber kein eindeutiges Indiz ist, dann belehre mich eines besseren - ich weiß es leider nicht genau.

 

Ja eigentlich schon, aber bei mir war das so : 

Die Verbindung stuertzte nach einer Weile,  problemlosen Surfens,  einfach ab und die einzige Loesung das Probleme zu loesen war den Modem aus und ein zu schalten. Sehr eigenartig !! Es stellte sich dann heraus dass meine NIC den Link zum Modem abbrach. Warum ? das weiss ich heute nich nicht  :Question:  Ueberpruefe also doch mal dein LEDs  :Wink: 

Wenn all dies nichts hilft, poste deine config Datein (pppoe.conf etc...) vielleicht ist dort der Wurm drin  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Someone

Hi n-e,

Zu dumm, dass einem kein man unter der LiveCD zur Verfügung steht  :Sad: . Denn mit dem route hab ich bis jetzt nicht sonderlich viel gemacht. Daher poste ich jetzt eine ausführlichere Beschreibung meiner Umgebung.

Nach dem ich adsl-start eingegeben habe, liefert mir adsl-status zunächst folgendes:

```
Note: You have enabled demand-connection; adsl-status may be inaccurate.

adsl-status: Link is down (can't read pppoe PID file /var/run/pppoe.conf-adsl.pid.pppoe)
```

Danach lege ich die nötige Datei /var/run/pppoe.conf-adsl.pid.pppoe an - was sie enthält ist scheinbar irrelevant. Und ein erneutes adsl-status liefert mir nun:

```
Note: You have enabled demand-connection; adsl-status may be inaccurate.

adsl-status: Link is up and running on interface ppp0

ppp0      Link encap:Point-to-Point Protocol  

          inet addr:10.112.112.112  P-t-P:10.112.112.113  Mask:255.255.255.255

          UP POINTOPOINT RUNNING NOARP MULTICAST  MTU:1492  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:3 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)
```

Ein route -n liefert mir dann:

```
Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

10.112.112.113  0.0.0.0         255.255.255.255 UH    0      0        0 ppp0

0.0.0.0         10.112.112.113  0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 ppp0

```

Jetzt hindert mich mein Unwissen daran, diese Meldung richtig zu interpretieren  :Embarassed: . Um die Quantität der Information noch ein wenig zu erhöhen, kommen jetzt noch die Auszüge meiner Konfigurations-Dateien (/etc/ppp/options, /etc/ppp/chap-secrets und /etc/ppp/pppoe.conf:

/etc/ppp/options

```
lock
```

/etc/ppp/chap-secrets

```
# Secrets for authentication using CHAP

# client   server   secret         IP addresses

"dslflat/***%callando"   *   "***"
```

 In der pap-secrets findet sich dasselbe.

/etc/ppp/pppoe.conf

```
#***********************************************************************

#

# pppoe.conf

#

# Configuration file for rp-pppoe.  Edit as appropriate and install in

# /etc/ppp/pppoe.conf

#

# NOTE: This file is used by the adsl-start, adsl-stop, adsl-connect and

#       adsl-status shell scripts.  It is *not* used in any way by the

#       "pppoe" executable.

#

# Copyright (C) 2000 Roaring Penguin Software Inc.

#

# This file may be distributed under the terms of the GNU General

# Public License.

#

# LIC: GPL

# $Id: pppoe.conf,v 1.10 2002/04/09 17:28:38 dfs Exp $

#***********************************************************************

# When you configure a variable, DO NOT leave spaces around the "=" sign.

# Ethernet card connected to ADSL modem

ETH='eth0'

# ADSL user name.  You may have to supply "@provider.com"  Sympatico

# users in Canada do need to include "@sympatico.ca"

# Sympatico uses PAP authentication.  Make sure /etc/ppp/pap-secrets

# contains the right username/password combination.

# For Magma, use xxyyzz@magma.ca

USER='dslflat/***%callando'

# Bring link up on demand?  Default is to leave link up all the time.

# If you want the link to come up on demand, set DEMAND to a number indicating

# the idle time after which the link is brought down.

DEMAND=0

#DEMAND=300

# DNS type: SERVER=obtain from server; SPECIFY=use DNS1 and DNS2;

# NOCHANGE=do not adjust.

DNSTYPE=SERVER

# Obtain DNS server addresses from the peer (recent versions of pppd only)

# In old config files, this used to be called USEPEERDNS.  Changed to

# PEERDNS for better Red Hat compatibility

PEERDNS=yes

DNS1=

DNS2=

# Make the PPPoE connection your default route.  Set to

# DEFAULTROUTE=no if you don't want this.

DEFAULTROUTE=yes

### ONLY TOUCH THE FOLLOWING SETTINGS IF YOU'RE AN EXPERT

# How long adsl-start waits for a new PPP interface to appear before

# concluding something went wrong.  If you use 0, then adsl-start

# exits immediately with a successful status and does not wait for the

# link to come up.  Time is in seconds.

#

# WARNING WARNING WARNING:

#

# If you are using rp-pppoe on a physically-inaccessible host, set

# CONNECT_TIMEOUT to 0.  This makes SURE that the machine keeps trying

# to connect forever after adsl-start is called.  Otherwise, it will

# give out after CONNECT_TIMEOUT seconds and will not attempt to

# connect again, making it impossible to reach.

CONNECT_TIMEOUT=30

# How often in seconds adsl-start polls to check if link is up

CONNECT_POLL=2

# Specific desired AC Name

ACNAME=

# Specific desired service name

SERVICENAME=

# Character to echo at each poll.  Use PING="" if you don't want

# anything echoed

PING="."

# File where the adsl-connect script writes its process-ID.

# Three files are actually used:

#   $PIDFILE       contains PID of adsl-connect script

#   $PIDFILE.pppoe contains PID of pppoe process

#   $PIDFILE.pppd  contains PID of pppd process

CF_BASE=`basename $CONFIG`

PIDFILE="/var/run/$CF_BASE-adsl.pid"

# Do you want to use synchronous PPP?  "yes" or "no".  "yes" is much

# easier on CPU usage, but may not work for you.  It is safer to use

# "no", but you may want to experiment with "yes".  "yes" is generally

# safe on Linux machines with the n_hdlc line discipline; unsafe on others.

SYNCHRONOUS=no

# Do you want to clamp the MSS?  Here's how to decide:

# - If you have only a SINGLE computer connected to the ADSL modem, choose

#   "no".

# - If you have a computer acting as a gateway for a LAN, choose "1412".

#   The setting of 1412 is safe for either setup, but uses slightly more

#   CPU power.

CLAMPMSS=1412

#CLAMPMSS=no

# LCP echo interval and failure count.

LCP_INTERVAL=20

LCP_FAILURE=3

# PPPOE_TIMEOUT should be about 4*LCP_INTERVAL

PPPOE_TIMEOUT=80

# Firewalling: One of NONE, STANDALONE or MASQUERADE

FIREWALL=STANDALONE

# Linux kernel-mode plugin for pppd.  If you want to try the kernel-mode

# plugin, use LINUX_PLUGIN=/etc/ppp/plugins/rp-pppoe.so

LINUX_PLUGIN=

# Any extra arguments to pass to pppoe.  Normally, use a blank string

# like this:

PPPOE_EXTRA=""

# Rumour has it that "Citizen's Communications" with a 3Com

# HomeConnect ADSL Modem DualLink requires these extra options:

# PPPOE_EXTRA="-f 3c12:3c13 -S ISP"

# Any extra arguments to pass to pppd.  Normally, use a blank string

# like this:

PPPD_EXTRA=""

########## DON'T CHANGE BELOW UNLESS YOU KNOW WHAT YOU ARE DOING

# If you wish to COMPLETELY overrride the pppd invocation:

# Example:

# OVERRIDE_PPPD_COMMAND="pppd call dsl"

# If you want adsl-connect to exit when connection drops:

# RETRY_ON_FAILURE=no
```

Gruß Someone

PS: Was die Netzwerkkarte betrifft, habe ich feststellen können, dass die Link-Diode leuchtet und der verwendete Treiber auch korrekt ist - ich besitze eine D-Link DFE-530TX und der Hersteller rät bei Linux den VIA-Rhine zu verwenden.

----------

## kshaw

Moin

ich habe diese problem auch. 

hardware: ppc ibook2

irgendwie habe ich schon 4 mal mit gentoo die gentoo live CD internet verbindet. jetzt geht dass nicht mehr.

und ich habe keine idees über wie ich das problem lösen.

entshulidigung für mein schlecht duestch, ich bin austausch und lern gerade 

 :Sad: 

----------

## knorke

@someone: man kann configfiles hier auch pasten und die kommentare weglassen. viele von uns haben nämlich die gleichen kommentare in ihren configfiles  :Smile: 

----------

